# Suspending a moss ball in mid-aquarium



## taiwwa (May 6, 2012)

Hello,

So I have some moss balls. I"m thinking of adding some more salt to the water. The logic goes that the extra salt will make the water more dense and thus float the moss ball halfway up the aquarium.

but to start off, are moss balls weak to salt?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Dont do it, plants and salt dont mix well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

tiawwa is right. If your tank is planted already you shouldn't be adding any salt at all.


----------



## hippotangamus (Mar 30, 2011)

Not quite the same thing but you could always attach the moss ball to a suction cup and put that midway up the tank. You should be able to set it up so you can barely see the suction cup.


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

taiwwa said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I have some moss balls. I"m thinking of adding some more salt to the water. The logic goes that the extra salt will make the water more dense and thus float the moss ball halfway up the aquarium.
> 
> but to start off, are moss balls weak to salt?


A recipe for failure. 
Alternative:
Cork, 
clear low test monofilament, http://berkley-fishing.com/products/line/monofilament/trilene-micro-ice
clear nylon sewing thread or green cotton sewing thread for wrapping the moss to the cork. 
Nylon sewing thread might be suitable in place of fishing line

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/threads/aquascape-of-the-month-august-2010-beyond-the-nature.3305/

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/139970-floating-islands-2.html


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

You can also use a small bio ball attached with fishing line

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I would want to add a submarine... Be like little green mines floating around 

I would go with the bio ball, less likely to degrade

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

you can get styrofoam balls from a craft store and some fishing line, attatch the fishing line to the styrofoam ball and weight the other end, slit a moss ball and insert the styrofoam and it will float in the tank.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

Here is a marimo ball suspended from a tiny piece of styrofoam with nylon sewing thread:










The ball is not sitting on anything. Therefore, there is no dead spot. No need to manually turn it around every so often.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

zdnet said:


> Here is a marimo ball suspended from a tiny piece of styrofoam with nylon sewing thread
> 
> The ball is not sitting on anything. Therefore, there is no dead spot. No need to manually turn it around every so often.


No uneven growth due to different light exposure? Also if youre going for "nice" looking styro doesnt really do much for that


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

DerekFF said:


> No uneven growth due to different light exposure?


I have balls hanging like that for years and there was no uneven growth.




DerekFF said:


> Also if youre going for "nice" looking styro doesnt really do much for that


Because the styrofoam is floating at the water level, when you fill a rimmed tank to the rim, you won't see the styrofoam at all. The photo that I posted was shooting at an angle upward to reveal the styrofoam.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

You can also paint the styrofoam!


----------



## AaronMB (May 9, 2012)

I experimented with clear plastic mesh (like from a "puff"), a ping pong ball, and Java Moss. It all worked well enough: meshed the Java, attached 6" worth of fishing line to the ping pong ball via super glue.
Zdnet is correct, in that, for those with rimmed tanks, the rim hides the ball if the water line is high enough.
Be careful - some paint(s) will eat styrofoam.


----------



## slavecorps (Jul 7, 2009)

You don't need to worry about looking at the styrofoam or ping pong ball if you put it inside the moss ball and anchor it from the bottom of the tank rather than suspending it from the top.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

Yes some paints will melt styro to a noodle lol. Also my styro over about 3 months of floating mangrove plants broke down and also had lost probably 25-30% of its original mass. Best bet is still a bio ball, fishing line and a suction cup/anchor for the bottom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

DerekFF said:


> Also my styro over about 3 months of floating mangrove plants broke down and also had lost probably 25-30% of its original mass.


There are two types of styrofoam. One easily falls apart as tiny bits of sand-like particles while the other does not. I use the latter type and it held its mass very well over the years. 

I stayed away from the first type for I did not want fish to swallow the fall-off particles.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

like the ideea my shrimp will love it  thanks!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

zdnet said:


> I have balls hanging like that for years and there was no uneven growth.


That one shown does look a wee bit flat on the bottom. But not much, and it's otherwise healthy and attractive.

Expanding on this idea, a continuous loop of thread could be used, coming out of the sides of the ball, and coming together where it attaches to the styrofoam. Then it could be spun periodically. And the light pressure of the thread will hold it in that orientation.

I'm going to try this.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> That one shown does look a wee bit flat on the bottom. But not much, and it's otherwise healthy and attractive.


Thanks. That ball is in its original shape - it did not come in a perfect round shape. In fact, it came with various bright yellow brown spots. I just left it hanging in the tank. Then one day I noticed that all the brown spots were gone.




DarkCobra said:


> Expanding on this idea, a continuous loop of thread could be used, coming out of the sides of the ball, and coming together where it attaches to the styrofoam.


Yes, I tie marimo balls in continuous loop. The original thought was that once in a while I might have to flip the ball around to balance its light exposure and a continuous loop would allow me to easily make the adjustment. As things turned out, I never had to make such adjustment.




DarkCobra said:


> I'm going to try this.


I think you will like it. :smile:


----------

